# Dx code med necessity



## suela923@aol.com (Mar 22, 2012)

I am receiving denials from one commercial carrier for a dx of
 V72.84  and 622.12 for 84702.  This is a pre op test for pregnancy before surgery.  It seems logical to me so I am not sure why it denies for medical necessity.  Any suggestions?  Thanks, Sue


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 22, 2012)

Why are you doing a quantitative test (84702) instead of qualitative (84703)?  All you really need is a yes or no if the pt is pregnant which the qualitative test will give you.  That could be why it's denying for medical necessity


----------

